# Coverage needed of 3M T grade for 75 galloon tank



## JohnnyStrength (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a question for any one I am going to pic up some 3M quartz this week. Any way I have 75 gallon tank, will 100lbs be enough coverage or will I have to by another bag any one who has used this in there tank. I have read several strips I know everyone has said it is enough for a 55 I just dont want to come up short the place have to get it is like two hours away I would like not to make another trip.

Thanks, John


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I always buy more then I need then eventually it will give me a excuse to set up another tank. lol.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I too would buy more than you think, especially if it is going in a mbuna tank, they always move the sand making bare spots if there isn't enough. Another plus to having a bit extra is that every time you vacuum the tank, you suck up a little sand with the poo and you will eventually want to replace what has bee lost.


----------



## JohnnyStrength (Mar 28, 2009)

I currently have just peacocks and haps proballey not going to ad mbuma because of agression issues. I did talk to my LFS guy though and he recomended about one and half pounds to a gallon for regular sand so I would proballey just have enough just trying to keep it on the cheap since I have to drive two hours to get it. It sounds like I am going to have to by one more bag about $60.00 dollors for three bags plus gas money. I guess if I want the stuff? Thanks for the help.

thanks,John


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I only have 2 bags in my 180 and I think it's perfect. I do have egg crate in it which takes up some of the space, but not much. My level is still above my tank trim, I don't get why people buy so much, unless they like it 3"s deep.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

100lbs is more than enough!


----------



## JohnnyStrength (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea I found that out the hard way I got three bags of the T grade. The washing procedure horrible. I purchased Black,Red and white. I wanted to blend two colors together with the main being black. I mixed a full bag of black and half of red in eighteen gallon tote and began to wash four hours later there was still color coming off the rock. I decided to stop and just take my chances filtering the rest off in the tank. The next day I only washed half bag of white in two separate five gallon buckets. I spent a little over two hours doing that then I took almost all the water out of the tank except for about six inches of water over the old gravel. I put about twelve gallons of water in a tote and the rest in a twenty gallon tank with my fish. I took out all the old gravel and left the six inches of the good water and began to add the T grade Black and red together looks really good. Being uniformed though I decided to add little white about quarter bag well needles to say I did not need it. My substrate is now about three inches deep and I am proballey going to remove some. It also took another two days to filter the dark out of the tank and about three water changes so much for all that washing. So I went with back red and white mixture full bag of black and red and quarter white it looks better than the old blue gravel but if I where to do it again I would go whith no white and a little less red. The fish our back in and show no ill efects tank still clearing up. I like the look but if any body is thinking of swaping gravel for quartz be ready for two to three day process. I was thinking of tackling a DIY yourself background but that wont happen untill I am ready to tear the tank down completley again. I am just goin to watch my fish grow now. Somtimes less is better.


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

100 is more than enough!!!!!!!!!

I have about 40 pounds in my 55 gal for about 3 inchs of depth


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

i am going to make a tank profile so u can see for your self


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought 2 bags of Black grade S and only used 1 bag in my 90G tank. My mbunas do like that sand and play with it.
I still have 1 bag left in my tub and all rinsed off.

Any one interested


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! Looks amazing!

What do you want for the leftovers?


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was thinking of a local pickup its too heavy to ship.
I paid $26 for 50lbs I still have 50lbs left. 
If I can get $25 it will be great.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Where at in IL, you head to the cichlid swaps ever?


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am in Plainfield near 55/80.
I never go to Swap, I dont even know IL has a swap meet.


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Would you be willing to stuff as much as you can into a large flatrate box?


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm right down the road in Plano. Let me know when you can met up and I'll pick it up from you.


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

gtphale said:


> I'm right down the road in Plano. Let me know when you can met up and I'll pick it up from you.


send u a pm


----------



## JohnnyStrength (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey gtphale there is a Quartz dealer in Wheeling IL, about an hour from Plano I drove two hours to get mine about $20 dollors in gas they sell all colors in T and S grade for $20 whith tax for fifty pound bag. Its cheaper than shipping it and you can get any color you want the place I went they get these request all the time and were glad to get my buisness.


----------



## ScoobyRacing03 (Mar 1, 2009)

freshwater100 said:


> I am in Plainfield near 55/80.
> I never go to Swap, I dont even know IL has a swap meet.


I'd so be interested in that, and that's right by where I drive by to get to my parents place in Aurora. Unfortunately I don't plan on heading up there any time soon. If you still have it come Mid June I'd be happy to stop by then.


----------



## JohnnyStrength (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Fresh water 100 is that Diy background or did you purchase it it looks great. I really wish I went all black on the quartz after those pictures. I am going to remove some on my next water change mine is much to deep. If you did purchase that background is there plenty of room for your filtration or what kind of filtration are you running.


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

JohnnyStrength said:


> Hey Fresh water 100 is that Diy background or did you purchase it it looks great. I really wish I went all black on the quartz after those pictures. I am going to remove some on my next water change mine is much to deep. If you did purchase that background is there plenty of room for your filtration or what kind of filtration are you running.


Johnny,

I purchased this and their is enough room behind the background. At one place its 7" deep.
I am running 2 Cannister (XP3 & Magnum 350) and 1 350W heater, all the plumbing is behind the background and I still have enough space to add more. you can also install small water pumps behind for more water movement if you like.

more detail pics on my original thread as shown below.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=190820


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so glad that I got to see that background in person, it is amazing. I think I'm going to order the canyon rock. Should work nicely with my 55. Thanks again Frank.


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

gtphale said:


> I'm so glad that I got to see that background in person, it is amazing. I think I'm going to order the canyon rock. Should work nicely with my 55. Thanks again Frank.


Steve, nice to see you too. Canyon Rock is also great I think its 5" deep and give you more depth, I also debated to get that since it was in Tan color but finally went with Tanganyka.
Rememeber I mention I am missing my small frontosa I found her behind the background somehow she made it behind I think she jump since water level was at the rim of the background. It took me an hour to catch her and now she is happy in the front.
What was the CCA site you mention I still could not find it..


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.gcca.net/

It's a pretty cool club, I'm not a member yet but have met a few members. The swaps and auctions are really cool. This memorial day is their biggest event of the year.


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks, I got it in now.
Yes its a cool club for swaps and meets.


----------

